# F/S CBUA 2.5L Engine Parts



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

I know this should probably be in the Classifieds but thought since it is a little more specific I'd post it here. I have a complete 2.5 CBUA out of a 2011 Jetta for sale. Engine is currently disassembled as I had plans to build the motor. If you need any parts just PM me or E-mail me. [email protected] Also have some of the external accessories such as water pump, cam sensor, cam adjuster and so on.


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

top


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

entertaining and offer for entire engine.....but please still inquire will make good deal for entire package


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

500 takes it all. Everything I have 2.5 related in my toolbox.


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

400 picked up...anyone?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can i get the timing chain cover? And is your crank forged?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Can i get the timing chain cover? And is your crank forged?
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


pm sent


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

email sent


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Accessory bracket idler pullers and passenger side motor mount?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnd.the.cuban (Sep 13, 2011)

Interested to know what you have left.


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

johnd.the.cuban said:


> Interested to know what you have left.


 Sorry for the delay. I have everything pictured left. Thats is all.


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

BUMP All is still available..NEED GONE


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

How much for the head and valvetrain?


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

MasterJetti08 said:


> How much for the head and valvetrain?


Man Im not sure of a price. Ive been sitting on this stuff for awhile. All offers I have had have fallen through on the buyer side. Shoot me an offer. Beware that shipping may be pricey due to weight.


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)

make an offer for all this! need it gone


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

so this is a complete engine? still have it?


----------

